# 2x2x2 MARU assembly?



## TK 421 (Jul 23, 2010)

How to assemble a MARU 2x2x2, help I'm so frustrated because i have to use storebought 2x2x2 now.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 25, 2010)

It is just like a 3x3 mechanic I've heard. You build it like a 3x3 since it has a spring screw build up.


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've bought one too, and I want to lube it with the milky-kinda-white-weird-looking lube that came with it...
I want dissasemble it, but I don't want to break anything!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ever heard of youtube?


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 4, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ever heard of youtube?


 
Searched the whole internet... Not a thing!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> Searched the whole internet... Not a thing!


 
This took me less then 10 seconds to find. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPBJT0Uw1C4 It's the same thing as a maru.


----------



## Someone755 (Mar 14, 2011)

NO WAY!!! There's no chance that's a same cube. 
These 2x2x2 speedcubes have to be assembled by force (especially the last corner). Why can't they make a normal 2x2x2?
Oh, yeah, one more thing:
Why does the inner corner always pop when I want the ***************** thing to cut corners?

EDIT:
The LanLan mechanism is clearly better.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> NO WAY!!! There's no chance that's a same cube.
> These 2x2x2 speedcubes have to be assembled by force (especially the last corner). Why can't they make a normal 2x2x2?
> Oh, yeah, one more thing:
> Why does the inner corner always pop when I want the ***************** thing to cut corners?
> ...


 
How about you make a better one then?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

don't feed the trolls.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> I've bought one too, and I want to lube it with the milky-kinda-white-weird-looking lube that came with it...
> I want dissasemble it, but I don't want to break anything!!!


 
I'll have some of that weird lube! I'm running low on my Maru lube *cough*! I mean weird lube. Lol and I heard Maru's were almost like a 3x3 mech.


----------

